# Unseriöse Firma hat meine Bankdaten!



## Unregistriert (10 Juli 2010)

[noparse]Liebe Forumsgemeinde!

Ich mache mir Sorgen. Es begann mit einer scheinbar "normalen" Bestellung von Active-Omega 3 Kapseln, die ich hier bestellt habe: Active Omega-3.
Mir ging es gesundheitlich schlecht, ich war naiv, etc..

Wie vereinbart bekam ich eine Probepackung, für die ich das Porto bezahlte. Jetzt habe ich unaufgefordert einen Monatsbedarf zugeschickt bekommen. Die Firma bekam ein Kündigungsmail (Musterbrief mit rechtlichen Hinweisen etc...), die Tabletten werde ich zurückschicken.

Vor Mahnungen, Anwaltsbriefen Inkassobriefen fürchte ich mich nicht ABER:
Ich war so blöd, denen meine Bankdaten mit der Überweisung des Portos zu geben!!! 
Ist passiert. Reue und Zähneknirschen hilft nicht weiter.

Ich habe meiner Bank geschrieben, dass ich abgesehen von amazon KEINE Firma außerhalb Österreichs autorisiert habe, von meinem Konto abzubuchen.
Ich habe der Bank die "verdächtigen" Bankdaten gemailt, aber wenn die nicht ganz blöd sind, wechseln sie einfach die Bank oder das Konto...
Spiele schon mit dem Gedanken, mir eine andere Kontonummer geben zu lassen...

Was soll ich tun?

Das nächste Mal klüger sein, klar. Aber im konkreten Fall? 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!
Liebe Grüße,

naiv[/noparse]


----------



## wesir (11 Juli 2010)

*AW: Unseriöse Firma hat meine Bankdaten!*

Kühlen Kopf bewahren und eigenes Konto beobachten Ggf unberechtigt abgebuchte Summen stornieren.Sowas ist schon ganz anderen Leuten passiert:Es wäre natürlich schlecht,wenn die Bankdaten weiter verkauft werden.Dann mit der Bank reden,was 
abgebucht werden darf.  >lg vom wesir<


----------

